# Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2015)

und natürlich auch für jeden Angler interessant ist.

*Aus Liebe zum Tier,*

*Heute, Mittwoch, 12.08.2015
                  22:45 - 23:15 Uhr

*Es ist vielleicht unüblich, im Politikforum einen Programmhinweis zu posten. Jedoch ist die angelpolitische Brisanz dieses Themas ebenso gefährlich, wie von vielen Funktionären verkannt, bzw. mit falschen Reaktionen und Hoffnungen verbunden.

Thomas, wenn Du das hier stehen lassen willst, dann schließe den Thread. Diskutieren können wir darüber in einem anderen Unterforum.


----------



## Jose (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

fehlt der Sender. im ZDF


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

Ralle, Du hast ZDF vergessen. 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/pro...5-b694-75a7a23f2a51?generateCanonicalUrl=true


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

Was soll das jetzt bedeuten?? Son aufgeregtes Posting wegen ner Sendung um 22.45 Uhr??


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt bedeuten?? Son aufgeregtes Posting wegen ner Sendung um 22.45 Uhr??



Ich bin überhaupt nicht aufgeregt. Die Sendung sollten sich alle anschauen die glauben, man könne diese hirngestörten Fanatikern mit Argumenten oder vorauseilendem Gehorsam dazu bewegen, die Angler in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## gründler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

Sie werden uns in naher Zukunft in ruhe lassen und einige unserer """Vertreter""" helfen sogar mit das es noch schneller geht das man uns endlich in ruhe lässt.

#h


----------



## GreyShade (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

Über den Link kann man auch jetzt schon gucken....


----------



## Pinn (15. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

Das sollte sich nicht nur jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen, sondern jeder! 
Tier"rechtler" haben Prominenz aus vielen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen in ihren Reihen und auf ihrer Seite, die dem unkritischen Betrachter leicht den objektiven Blick vernebeln und ein Bild abseits aller Realität vorgaukeln. Ob vorsätzlich oder selber mit Scheuklappen ausgestattet, ist beides möglich.

Tier- und Naturschutz unter Berücksichtigung ökologischer Gesichtspunkte und natürlich auch artgerechte Haltung von Nutztieren ist mir sehr wichtig! Massentierhaltung hat ja erwiesenermaßen ihre Nachteile, die sich auf die Qualität unserer Nahrung negativ auswirken können.

Aber mit menschlichen Grundrechten ausgestattete Rinder oder Brathähnchen halte ich aus meiner persönlichen Philosophie heraus schon für sehr bedenklich. Ich vermute, vielen von uns geht es viel zu gut, wenn wir bereitwillig und ohne viel nachzudenken mit solchen Ideologien sympathisieren.

Und den Protagonisten der Tier"rechts"bewegung geht es ja letztlich auch darum: Schluss mit der Angelei und der Jagd!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich vermute, vielen von uns geht es viel zu gut, wenn wir bereitwillig und ohne viel nachzudenken mit solchen Ideologien sympathisieren.



So ist es. Der natürliche Feind solcher Ideologien ist der Hunger. In unseren Breiten fast ausgestorben.


----------



## Dachfeger (15. August 2015)

*AW: Was sich jeder Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionär ansehen sollte..*

Guter Bericht wie ich finde. Davon sollte es mehr geben. Die Strafen sind jedoch wieder mal ein Witz.


----------

